
We are shutting down Talkshow on December 1 - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/talkshow/we-are-shutting-down-talkshow-on-december-1-98ea1dacf3c8#.cyj6u0mut
======
cocktailpeanuts
People talk about how no one's downloading apps anymore, but I think it has
more to do with events like this.

It's become easier to build apps nowadays, so the creators have less patience,
they move on very easily. I'm guilty of this too. When something's not working
out well, you start thinking "i could be spending my time working on something
else that will do well. It will only take a couple of weeks, why am I wasting
my time?"

From a user's point of view, they've been burned too many times to trust that
their favorite app will stick around next year, so they invest less in the
app, which is a downward spiral.

But the thing is these are all illusion. Today's fad is gone tomorrow. So you
better work on something you believe in, instead of building "a messaging app
with a twist" just because messaging apps are hot nowadays. Or building a "bot
platform" because bots are hot. Or building an "AI stuff using Tensorflow"
because everyone says they're the next big thing. They are not. If you trace
back towards where all the hype originated, most of them are from some VCs or
media pundits who are "looking for the next big thing", which is the worst
possible direction you can start from.

------
detaro
Original announcement 6 months ago, for those wondering what this is about:
[https://medium.com/talkshow/talkshow-is-texting-in-
public-c0...](https://medium.com/talkshow/talkshow-is-texting-in-
public-c063b591596e)

------
dfct
I hope their new project is in the same space. Talkshow felt close but not
quite at a great product/market fit.

